# Contacting HOC in Sydney - is it ok to do so ?



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi All 

Just a quick question. My Ukrainian fiance completed her Health Exam in Kiev 6th July 2011. The panel doctors said that they would send it to the Australian Embassy in Moscow. As I understand the embassy then sends the results to "HOC" in Sydney to be assessed. My Question - is it ok to contact HOC and to ask them if they have received the results yet, and to also ask them how long it will take them to look over them ? I don't want to be seen as pushy  
Has anybody contacted them before ?


Danke,
Augenblick


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

heya augenblick , i am wondering how long does it take to HOC to proceed medicals result,! i know it is all protocole stuff another time to waste on pple life! i couldnt bother to contact them , we just have to be patient.... so after all this done what is the next step? 
niki


----------



## alexdavalos12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello!

I did contact them and I recived a quick response.
Basically I wanted to confirm if they recived my medicals and how long will take to process them.

the email is :
[email protected]
you need to provided 
Name
Passport Number 
Date of Birth
and your question 
I hope this can help you!


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanx Alex for your reply! i hope we can all have the visa before december it is so fustrating ! anyway where are u planning to settle down in OZ?


----------



## alexdavalos12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes I hope to get it soon! we sent our application last month (washington office) Is been 6 months since I dont see my love  so I will apply for my tourist visa while fiance visa is processing. I already sent an email to migration informing that i will travel to australia in 4 weeks ! 
Hows your application going? agrrr I really hope all we can get our visas before december


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

heya Alex, daugther n i haven't seen husband for a year!!!! so fustrating! my app is going well, just dunno what n when the final step comes!!!! i m praying! we sent my app in Pretoria South Africa on the 14th june 2011. the 5th july case officer got in touch requesting medicals n ivorian police checks!!! all was sent to her on the 16th july now waiting for HOC and VISA ...........


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks a lot guys for all the replies  you are always a big help to me!! Good luck with all of your own visa cases , my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi there, finally i had a response from HOC that my Medicals has been received and are going currently under assessment!! the person didnt want to tell me how long it will take! but i am much relieved now! thanks to you all


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a quick update -

i emailed [email protected] today, and a few hours later they replied to me  and said that my gfs medicals have been received, assessed and sent away to our case officer already (all within 1 month!). Yay!  They said to contact our case officer to follow up on the progress, but i dont know if we should, i dont wanna get them offside by emailing them all the time lol


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

@ augenblick

While we shouldn't bother COs with every little question or problem that we have, I think enquiring about when you can expect the visa to move onto the next assessment phase, or when it will be done, is fine.

I contacted HOC about my husband's medicals, and then contacted my CO to ask when we can expect to get the visa. She had previously given me the "9 month standard processing" line, but after I mailed her with HOC's info. she said hopefully it'll be done in another 4 to 5 months from now i.e. 6 or 7 months from lodgement instead of 9.

So, get onto your CO and be persistant but polite


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

good advice aussiegirl , thanks 

just fired off an email to my case officer, now just waiting for her to finish her 10 cups of coffee, game of solitaire and facebook stalking before she replies to me!


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

so after Medicals what is next?


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

hmmm good question. i think we have to wait in the queue until a visa becomes available. as i understand prospective marriage visas are capped and queued :-( but really i don't 100% know what happens next...


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks, it is really frustrating process , when i emailed the HOC last week they said they are doing the assessment of my medicals!! i hope that the last step , i pray man!! good luck


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

niki 2011 said:


> thanks, it is really frustrating process , when i emailed the HOC last week they said they are doing the assessment of my medicals!! i hope that the last step , i pray man!! good luck


thanks too, yes i agree! i was told it can take 6-7 weeks for the assessment of medicals  i was surprised it was all done in only 4 weeks. i guess if they don't ask for any more documents it is the last step  Fingers crossed they won't ask for an AoS


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

fingers crossed, sit tight and wait!!!!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the last step is assessing the finances. So, if an AoS is needed, it's usually asked for right at the end. And, granting seems to be a condition of passing the AoS assessment, if one is asked for.


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

So contacted our CO yesterday and said to them that HOC has assessed all medicals and sent results to embassy, and CO said that "character and security checks" still need to be done. CO said that external agencies do those checks and they have no control of the timefreames taken to do those checks :-( CO said they aim to finalise my gfs application in November/December. We applied 26th May 2011. So looks like it is a minimum of a 5 - 6 month wait for a EASY application :-( Last time is saw my gf face to face was 1st November 2010 :-( So to answer your question - After medical checks are done - it is security and character checks (and then maybe financial). Augenblick.


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

i was told medicals was the last requirement n after assessmnt they ll finilized my spouse application !!!! hummm i am waiting!! september should be the last....


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi guys

still no news from hoc ,grr!!! 4weeks today medicals are still not cleared! pufffffffff
i m waiting again but not in vain!!!!
i pray now for hoc to finalize my medicals as next step is VISA hopefully!!!peace


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

niki 2011 said:


> hi guys
> 
> still no news from hoc ,grr!!! 4weeks today medicals are still not cleared! pufffffffff
> i m waiting again but not in vain!!!!
> i pray now for hoc to finalize my medicals as next step is VISA hopefully!!!peace


Do you mean 4 weeks since you did (sent) the medical ? Or 4 weeks since the HOC received the medical results ? My gf's medicals have been cleared for a month already and still we haven't got the visa  I'm thinking it's possible to get the visa any day now because many other people have got their visas at the 3 month stage Still can't understand why it's taking so damn long  it will get to a stage where all embassies are so inundated with applications that they will be forced to speed up the whole process OR make more visas readily available for us OR to employ more case officers!


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

4weeks since hoc received my medicals results!!! my cse officer sent it at the end of july to sydney and hoc confirmed on the2nd august they received my medicals n are going undergoing assessmnt!! honestly i feel weak, so fustrated with this process!
i still cant understand why medicals results have to be reviewed again n again up to 3 to 8weeks... grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for your reply my friend!!
hanging ther, we ll hve some good news soon
peace, good day!!


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

hey guys, just received message from hoc saying that medicals have been finalized!!! when ??? no idea!!! now wat to do# 
email my case officer ?? or wait??
reminding u she already messaged me last nite that she was waiting on my medicals results !!!


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

niki 2011 said:


> hey guys, just received message from hoc saying that medicals have been finalized!!! when ??? no idea!!! now wat to do#
> email my case officer ?? or wait??
> reminding u she already messaged me last nite that she was waiting on my medicals results !!!


wow congrats!!!  I emailed my CO after my gf's medical results were cleared but it didn't change anything lol The HOC advised me to contact our CO for more info so i think it cant hurt. Please let us know what CO says IF you contact him/her.

Good luck


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

my co is requesting my passport!!! weird!!! lool i hope it is for my VISA


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

niki 2011 said:


> my co is requesting my passport!!! weird!!! lool i hope it is for my VISA


I think I can say that this means they are going to grant your visa


----------



## niki 2011 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanx Sarah.............my visa is with a lot of suspens i can say!!!


----------



## alexdavalos12 (Feb 15, 2011)

niki 2011 said:


> thanx Sarah.............my visa is with a lot of suspens i can say!!!


Awesome my friend!!! finally I think your pain and your daugthers pain will end soon .
I really feel happy for you


----------



## Keshiva (Jan 25, 2013)

Best way to get the courier track number so that you can check weather it received by HOC or not!! Thnx..


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Keshiva said:


> Best way to get the courier track number so that you can check weather it received by HOC or not!! Thnx..


Keshiva, not sure if you are aware but you have replied to a thread from that was last posted to in 2011. Probably worth checking the date before posting.


----------

